# Mass Tab Causes Stroke in 17-Year-Old Football Player?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mass Tab Causes Stroke in 17-Year-Old Football Player? Mass Tab is a prohormone supplement marketed to help users gain size and strength. Unfortunately, the makers of this product are in a heap of controversy after the product was linked to allegedly causing a stroke in a 17-year-old football player who used the product and then [...]

*Read More...*


----------

